# Trumpet



## Turkeydoghunter

I haven't played it since Spring....


----------



## six

Looks like an all Ivory trumpet sitting in a big all white box to me.


----------



## Brad

Sure is a purdy cox.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

*Butter ball*

I wasn't sure if it worked when I posted this sound file.... Brad this is my string or should I say Wench this Spring In South Dakota in the snow and wind I had about 20 of them in a big pasture about 250 yards  I hit my cOx Trumpet and all their heads went up I thought well they heard that , so I hit it again and the all tucked their heads and ran in about 25 Yards  got this one ole butter ball 25.75 lb..


----------



## MKW

Beautiful bird! 
Yep, sometimes it happens like that...especially with those retarded Merriams. When they are right, you can kill them with a rusty hubcap and a nail.  

Mike


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

well here is one of two late Easterns that came in running from even farther for the cox trumpet guess they retarded too !    20131cubalake.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## rex upshaw

Turkeydoghunter said:


> well here is one of two late Easterns that came in running from even farther for the cox trumpet guess they retarded too !    20131cubalake.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Who cares...

Cox makes a good call, as do MANY other folks.  The main difference is that other folks calls can be had for considerably less money and FAR less drama.


----------



## MKW

Is that the ONE that you killed in NY this spring. Nice bird. Congrats.
Yes, Cox makes a nice trumpet, but to say it's the end-all, be-all trumpet is absurd. There is no magic call. If it sounds like a turkey, it sounds like a turkey...and his do. 
I'm glad that you like the calls that you hunt with. 

Mike


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

Rex  your right I'm sure their are plenty of great calls never said there wasn't, and less expensive with less drama if the relationship goes beyond buyer seller , Why do you think Cox calls go for 3 to 4 times the value on Ebay ???....and Mike is right their is no magical call some times they come running to anything , Mike I played one of your early calls and it was OK we had talked on the phone about the mouth piece angle , I'm sure like fine wine and from your customer feed back your calls have evolved over the years and have been the doom of many a gobbler! one thing I know is I love using the trumpet and just about every turkey I kill has heard it . Really not here to to bash this has always been a great board and allot of fun for me !


----------



## rex upshaw

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Rex  your right I'm sure their are plenty of great calls never said there wasn't, and less expensive with less drama if the relationship goes beyond buyer seller , Why do you think Cox calls go for 3 to 4 times the value on Ebay ???....and Mike is right their is no magical call some times they come running to anything , !



Reputation.  He got in early, made a name for himself and makes a quality call.

...and you get it instantly and don't have to interact, or deal with the call maker.


----------



## Brad

Turkeydoghunter said:


> I wasn't sure if it worked when I posted this sound file.... Brad this is my string or should I say Wench this Spring In South Dakota in the snow and wind I had about 20 of them in a big pasture about 250 yards  I hit my cOx Trumpet and all their heads went up I thought well they heard that , so I hit it again and the all tucked their heads and ran in about 25 Yards  got this one ole butter ball 25.75 lb..


I'm sorry if I opened a can of worms. My post was just an attempt at humor not a dig on a certain type of call. I'm aware of the effectiveness of trumpets. I own one as well as a Jordan yelper. I have never played a cox trumpet but I have heard that he's not the nicest people in the world and the buying experience is very impersonal. When I buy a call the interaction between me and the call maker is as important as the call itself. Don't get me wrong I won't buy a call that sounds bad just because the call maker is nice but I won't buy a great call from a guy that's a jerk. I only own one trumpet but I assure you any trumpet I buy in the future will be from MKW for the reasons stated above. Quality call with a quality experience before and after the sale.


----------



## MKW

Turkeydoghunter,
  Yep, my calls have certainly gotten better over time. I'd suspect that would be the case with ALL callmakers. I, too, love to run a trumpet and every turkey that I come in contact with hears one. Of the 8 that I killed this spring (GA and SC), 3 only heard a trumpet and the other 5 got some talk from a mouth call. Generally, that's all I carry...1 trumpet, 1 bone call, 1 mouth call. I like to keep it simple. 
I don't think anyone will tell you that Cox makes anything less than a fine trumpet. And anyone that knows anything about you, already knows that you prefer Cox's trumpets. I was just saying that folks are different and like different stuff. You will never hear me say that I make the best trumpet that there is because no matter how good I think they are, I don't believe that there is a "BEST" that will suit everybody. All I can do is make it sound like a turkey.

Mike


----------



## Killdee

Congratulations on your kills TDH, the Merrians sure have pretty fans.


----------



## Double Cluck

Beautiful Merriam, great pic too. Like the way the bird is posed. I have one of Frank's trumpets. Took me awhile to get it, but it was worth the wait. I have talked to him several times and he has always been nice to me.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

Glad You Got One Good Luck It WorkS ! I Think Frank Has Mellowed A Little He Really Would Rather Fool With Turkeys Then People He Has A Good Call He Was A Pioneer Using Buffalo Horn & ivory  Which Beat The Heck Out Of Delrine , I Heard There's Some Killer Calls Out There , I Got My String Coming In The Mail Soon !


----------



## Double Cluck

Yeah, it does work. I have had it three years now. I like it on those crisp, still mornings when that unique sound echoes through the woods. It can be a soft yelp and still sound like it carries much better than anything else, for some reason. 

I am not completely proficient with it yet but I can run it well enough to locate and even have hit a cluck or two to get the bird to come in close enough for a shot when he has hung up. I haven't got the kee kee consistent yet. The rythym on my cuts and cackle sequences is finally coming around but it still ain't the greatest. 

Trumpets have a unique sound and they are deadly in the hands of someone that can run them well.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

The Trumpet caller is more like a musical instrument than any other turkey call.....it requires allot more practice , a good custom call IMO will make it a little more easier to learn the trumpet .....the biggest problem most people have is having  confidence in their calling and that what holds them back... calling is mostly overrated I know guys the are horrible callers but they kill their turkeys every year ...... Sound like a turkey and not a human ......I would be glad to help anyone with advice wanting to learn the trumpet here is one tip 90 % of the sound is how you hold it !  good luck DC


----------



## Killdee

The lack of good instruction has held me back for years as several others I know. MKW shared a video  that moved me from a pretty much cluck only, and 1 good yelp out of many to be able to actually hunt and call fairly decently on one. Holding it properly and back pressure makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## M Sharpe

Turkeydoghunter said:


> here is one tip 90 % of the sound is how you hold it !



I play mine with one hand about half the time......as dOes anOther prOficient trumpet player.

Most people play them way to hard and try to draw too much air. You should be able to breath normally and still play a trumpet.


----------



## six

I've found that they sound better if you hold it in one hand, then place it in the hand of someone who knows how to use one and let them play it.


----------



## Brad

I know I got very frustrated at first learning to play my trumpet. I bought my trumpet right after the 2012 season. I played with it for a little while and got frustrated. MKW gave me some tips that got me going in the right direction. I literally played it every day for at least six months. At first I made sounds by kissing into it and trying way too hard. My face would hurt from playing it. Then one day it clicked and I started getting sounds by just subtly drawing air. That's when I realized all the sounds I could make with this call and how little air it took. I still play either my trumpet or Jordan 3 or4 days a week. I drive a milk truck so I have a lot of windshield time and that's when I play it most. I feel I can play them one handed sometimes better than two. I thoroughly enjoy playing these calls.


----------



## M Sharpe

Be careful Brad, I've heard that a game warden was fixing to arrest one guy for having a crack pipe while hunting and another was reported to his company for using his "crack pipe" while driving a company vehicle.


----------



## Brad

M Sharpe said:


> Be careful Brad, I've heard that a game warden was fixing to arrest one guy for having a crack pipe while hunting and another was reported to his company for using his "crack pipe" while driving a company vehicle.



LOL Mark I have read that on one of the forums about a guy getting reported for smoking a crack pipe while driving and it turned out to be a yelper.


----------



## Killdee

six said:


> I've found that they sound better if you hold it in one hand, then place it in the hand of someone who knows how to use one and let them play it.



This^


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

One Hand Calling And One Hand Holding Your Gun , Brad Relax  Concentrate On Series  1 Cluck An   3 Yelps . Do It Till You Nail It . Then Mix It Up ! Also Try Calling Soft , This Is Better With Both Hand Muffling The Sound Most People Call Only Loudly Mix It Up Good Luck !


----------



## MKW

Lots of trumpets cannot be played quietly, but one that can be played quietly is a very deadly call.  You shouldn't have to choke it off to make it quiet...IMO, it should just naturally "roll over" with very little air.

Mike


----------



## M Sharpe

I agree Mike! That's why I have 4 of yours. Each and every one have that quality! One handed too!


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

MKW said:


> Lots of trumpets cannot be played quietly, but one that can be played quietly is a very deadly call.  You shouldn't have to choke it off to make it quiet...IMO, it should just naturally "roll over" with very little air.
> 
> Mike


Oh I see guess I've been doing wrong the last 20 years! I think I've called up a few one handed in my day ,thanks for the tip Mike lets see you first picked up a trumpet in Feb. 2009 and when did you start making them ? Really Mike you should do a video so we can all learn how to one hand one


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

M Sharpe said:


> I agree Mike! That's why I have 4 of yours. Each and every one have that quality! One handed too!



Mark Do You Still Have A cOx Trumpet ? And Can yOu Play It One Handed


----------



## M Sharpe

Yes, I've still got it Ron. And, yes I play it one handed a lot. Ron, I'm not taking anything away from Frank. Frank makes a fine trumpet. Frank himself told me that he plays one one hand a lot. I know his video on you tube shows playing it two handed. I believe the words he used to me was....musical. And if memory serves me correctly, you and him have had these same conversations before.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

thanks Mark this year I had a big gobbler come in behind me  and I had just put my mouth call my lap to dry I heard one cluck I one handed my trumpet an answered with one cluck he came in but I had a log in my way an couldn't kill him .....do you like an angle on the mouth or a straight end ! I got some hen bones just the radial I know Parker used the hen radial with the gobbler ulna bone ...do you use both ?


----------



## M Sharpe

Ron, there has been much discussion on straight verses angled mouthpieces. I own several of both. Personally, I like a straight cut. If I'm not mistaken, Turpin was a fan of the angled cut. I've even heard of guys that turn the angle verticle in their lips. I think the straight vs. angle is purely personal preference. I don't think I've ever seen one of Frank's with anything other than the angled mp. What are your thoughts on this?

And, yes, I use them both. I've made bones, all gobbler, all hen, hen mouthpiece and center section with gobbler bells ,and hen mp with gobbler center sections and gobbler bells. The call that killdee has is hen mp, goose center and gobbler bell. A bone made of all henbones is higher pitched and easily over played if the individual doesn't have the ability to control their airflow.


----------



## MKW

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Oh I see guess I've been doing wrong the last 20 years! I think I've called up a few one handed in my day ,thanks for the tip Mike lets see you first picked up a trumpet in Feb. 2009 and when did you start making them ? Really Mike you should do a video so we can all learn how to one hand one



I didn't say that you were doing anything wrong. I said that a trumpet shouldn't have to be choked to be played quietly. And, I don't believe that I said anything in this thread about playing a call one-handed, so you can thank someone else for that tip.  But, I do play a trumpet with one hand pretty often. 
As for when I started, I think 2009 is right and I think that I built the first one in Jan 2010. Though I don't see how any of that matters.  I doubt that I'll ever do a video or anything cause I'm not trying to impress people, I'm only concerned with turkeys and they seem to be impressed quite often. 

Mike


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

Most Call Makers Wont Do A Video . And I'm Not Trying To Impress People Just Letting People Know What One Can Sound Like When played Right , And The Only Thing That Gets Choked Is a Gobbler Neck And My Gun !


----------



## MKW

I have no reason to do a video. I don't want to make/sell any more trumpets than I do now...in fact, less would be fine with me.

Mike


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

I'm happy for you, custom made calls take time , they cost more than mass produced calls , are are far superior in sound and craftsmenship...Ronnie


----------



## J. L. Erb

Several Good trumpet Builders, bt the Old Man, will always be, the Old Man.

The more proficient one becomes with a Trumpet, the more the Player will appreciate the Angled mouthpiece. It promotes more surface area on the Air draft hole, therefore allowing better control, and more versatility, it is subtle, but noticeable to a seasoned player. Just my 2 cents.

The rest of this thread, is funny as all get out. 

Congrats on the fine Bird Ron, Jeff.


----------



## M Sharpe

sleepyhollow said:


> the more proficient one becomes with a trumpet, the more the player will appreciate the angled mouthpiece. It promotes more surface area on the air draft hole, therefore allowing better control, and more versatility, it is subtle, but noticeable to a seasoned player. Just my 2 cents.




It's so subtle that it isn't even noticeable to anyone listening, man nor turkey. Maybe the theory behind it may make one believe that; but, who sits there with that trumpet at the same degree that the mouthpiece is cut to? What degree is it any way?

That's kinda like flat or round mouthpiece!!


----------



## J. L. Erb

You say that Like I am wrong, but, you didn't read very well Mark. Never said a word of Sound, I did say it promotes better air control, and ease of play.

It has nothing to do with the degree of angle, as you say. I will explain it in a better way, maybe this will help. By putting an angle, it opens or lengthens the opening of the draft hole, from round, to oblong. Being oblong, allows more surface area to be laid on the LIP, not IN, your mouth. It is your Lip, that the M.P rests on. I have played both, many times, and can run them the same, just a lot easier to run and control the Angled M.P. in my Opinion being a Person who builds them. It is nothing like a round, or Flat MP Mark, its an angled oblong opening.


----------



## J. L. Erb

M Sharpe said:


> It's so subtle that it isn't even noticeable to anyone listening, man nor turkey. Maybe the theory behind it may make one believe that; but, who sits there with that trumpet at the same degree that the mouthpiece is cut to? What degree is it any way?
> 
> That's kinda like flat or round mouthpiece!!



NOt about sound there Big Mark, its about Control and ease of Play.


----------



## M Sharpe

It's all about what works for each individual !!
And my point being about round or flat mouthpieces is that it is still one's personal preference. Whatever works for each individual.

I guess you and I will have to agree to disagree, Jeff!!


----------



## J. L. Erb

Like I said Mark, just my two cents on the Angle, to each his own.
Sure aint worth my time arguing about for sure, just trying to offer my look at it.

It's a shame topics often escalate to arguments such as this, everyone is an authority and if it is not their opinion, it is wrong.

A hunter should always enter the woods with confidence in his calls, that is what is important.


----------



## M Sharpe

Yep... Really makes me wonder why one of the oldest trumpet makers today doesn't do his like that too.


----------



## J. L. Erb

Ask him? is all I can tell you, it may stop all that wondering Mark.

 Just like I said above, shame, you are still beating this horse, trying to prove someone wrong, instead of seeing it as an opinion ?


----------



## J. L. Erb

Does it make you wonder why Ole Cox does his that way
Or Turpin ?


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

or Zach Farmer early 80s who angles his and puts a V cut in it....the reason I like it Mark is the control I get with the angle it allows me to manipulate the sound for Highs and lows like a musical wood wind instrument, some times I try to run through the musical scale start low and slowly raising the pitch to a high note then reverse , I once put a clip on  guitar tuner  on my trumpet and hit f which in a high note ....that's what makes the trumpet so cool unlike all other calls it has more range and high frequency .....Besides the gobble, I can do a  loon , coyote , elk bulge , crow , snow goose , squealing rabbit , and hawk call on the trumpet ....it has more potential than any call that's why I love them so much , Mark is right it's ones personal choice , I can play a non angle trumpet pretty good but not as well as a angle .....Ronnie


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

Finally ! My Sound File !


----------



## Killdee

M Sharpe said:


> Ron, there has been much discussion on straight verses angled mouthpieces. I own several of both. Personally, I like a straight cut. If I'm not mistaken, Turpin was a fan of the angled cut. I've even heard of guys that turn the angle verticle in their lips. I think the straight vs. angle is purely personal preference. I don't think I've ever seen one of Frank's with anything other than the angled mp. What are your thoughts on this?
> 
> And, yes, I use them both. I've made bones, all gobbler, all hen, hen mouthpiece and center section with gobbler bells ,and hen mp with gobbler center sections and gobbler bells. The call that killdee has is hen mp, goose center and gobbler bell. A bone made of all henbones is higher pitched and easily over played if the individual doesn't have the ability to control their airflow.



Goose!!!! no wonder my yard is full of Canadian doo doo lately!!!


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

some of Franks earlier calls were round I got one wish I had kept it original but I put an angle on it lol there goes the collector value but I did call in my first fall long beard with it  ....Ronnie


----------



## rex upshaw

Turkeydoghunter said:


> I'm happy for you, custom made calls take time , they cost more than mass produced calls , are are far superior in sound and craftsmenship...Ronnie



Which trumpets do you recommend?


----------



## Hawken2222

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Finally ! My Sound File ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQWxS2pTxoo&feature=youtube_gdata_player



That sounds great to me. I have a Trumpet Mr. Cox  made for me back in2011, and it is awesome.  I had a few conversations with Mr. Cox prior to purchasing the call, and then a follow up call after I received it.  At first I didn't know what to what to think, but after talking to him, I learned a lot and came to realize the guy wants you to have success with his calls.  Not to mention the guy knows his stuff.   I don't find Mr. Cox to be a bad guy at all.   You just have to accept people for who they are, and not for who you think they should be or could be.  I know first impressions are important, but sometimes   You just have to kind of hang in there with some people and see what happens.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

rex upshaw said:


> Which trumpets do you recommend?



I Got Lucky Back In 94 An Bought Cox Trumpet , I Have Had Good Luck With It , I Really Haven't Used To Many Others. I Have Others That I Have Collected, The Ones That Have Used Are Billy Buice , Zach Farmer ,Spur Hill And K P Calls.... I'm Sure There Many Great Trumpets Out There, From What I've Read On G O N And Other Forums .


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

*Henry's Favorite Caller*

I Got this out of Davis The American Wild Turkey ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## rex upshaw

Turkeydoghunter said:


> He Was A Pioneer Using Buffalo Horn & ivory  Which Beat The Heck Out Of Delrine ,



That picture from the book got me wondering about mouthpieces and when certain materials began to be incorporated.  It would appear from this link below, that Turpin used ivory for mouthpieces on occasion.

http://www.customcalls.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1267993336


----------



## strutnrut

I have run MKW trumpets and they are full of turkey and pull easy. M Sharp builds a great wingbone and I will have it in the woods in a couple of months from now. I hunt fall, winter and spring with a trumpet and kill my fair share. I use both one hand and two hand calling. It's always good to know you can switch to one hand if need be but mostly I use both hands.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

rex upshaw said:


> That picture from the book got me wondering about mouthpieces and when certain materials began to be incorporated.  It would appear from this link below, that Turpin used ivory for mouthpieces on occasion.
> 
> http://www.customcalls.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1267993336



Thanks for posting that Blake , I also heard from several collectors and I saw Howard Harlan's Tom Turpin that they think that Turpin used Beef bones from a slaughter house , but it is difficult tell I think Ivory has a grain to it and with use and time will fracture ....can you post the pick with all the trumpets, the one your avatar on MOF....that's a good one , thanks for the link for the Sling Vest it's the Best Vest I ever owned , light weight carrys all the call , great cushion , back support and will carry a twenty six pound Bird with no problems , what I like is the lightness and that its open so you keep cool ....Ronnie


----------



## J. L. Erb

I would think it to be beef bone as well Ron, I think beef bone had many uses back in the day, nothing went to waste, especially on the Farms.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

strutnrut said:


> I have run MKW trumpets and they are full of turkey and pull easy. M Sharp builds a great wingbone and I will have it in the woods in a couple of months from now. I hunt fall, winter and spring with a trumpet and kill my fair share. I use both one hand and two hand calling. It's always good to know you can switch to one hand if need be but mostly I use both hands.



Good Luck on them fall an winter birds  anyone .....


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

strutnrut said:


> I have run MKW trumpets and they are full of turkey and pull easy. M Sharp builds a great wingbone and I will have it in the woods in a couple of months from now. I hunt fall, winter and spring with a trumpet and kill my fair share. I use both one hand and two hand calling. It's always good to know you can switch to one hand if need be but mostly I use both hands.


Who got you interested in the Trumpet ?


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

Drawing from Turpin's  Book ....Showing angle and bone , for mouth piece ...doubt he used Ivory at all I think if he did Davis a stickler for details would have said Ivory in his book, as well as Turpin in his drawing .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## J. L. Erb

These Pictures show us just how far we have really wondered from the Original designs, nada really. That pic looks like pretty much 99% of every working Trumpet made today. That Box and the woods still a fav today, sending those very woods to a Turpin builder myself now. That Jordan cane call, same. Nice Post Ron. Cornbread and Redbeard got my interest poked in the Trumpet department.


----------



## rex upshaw

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Thanks for posting that Blake , I also heard from several collectors and I saw Howard Harlan's Tom Turpin that they think that Turpin used Beef bones from a slaughter house , but it is difficult tell I think Ivory has a grain to it and with use and time will fracture ....can you post the pick with all the trumpets, the one your avatar on MOF....that's a good one , thanks for the link for the Sling Vest it's the Best Vest I ever owned , light weight carrys all the call , great cushion , back support and will carry a twenty six pound Bird with no problems , what I like is the lightness and that its open so you keep cool ....Ronnie



I'll have to dig that picture up.  It's a good representation to dispute the cries of some about being copied...just as Jeff pointed out above.

As it relates to the picture in the link, it could be bone, or ivory.  Based on one of the call makers who has worked with ivory, he seemed to think it was not bone.

How much did you end up paying for the Slingshot?  I went with a different vest.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

44.95 Delivered It's A Well Made.


----------



## Killdee

Where is that vest available?I have yet to find a vest that wasn't to hot for me, and I have always used a custom rigged beard buster double pouch belt with suspenders. I will look at anything, but have yet to find anything I like better than my rig.


----------



## Gaswamp

Killdee said:


> Where is that vest available?I have yet to find a vest that wasn't to hot for me, and I have always used a custom rigged beard buster double pouch belt with suspenders. I will look at anything, but have yet to find anything I like better than my rig.



I use the beard buster belt as well.


----------



## Killdee

Gaswamp said:


> I use the beard buster belt as well.



A buddy gave me a second pouch so I'm evened out side to side.I added camo  leafy suspenders for a tool belt so I didnt have to cinch the belt so tight, hurts my ole wore out hips. Best system for me so far.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

Killdee said:


> Where is that vest available?I have yet to find a vest that wasn't to hot for me, and I have always used a custom rigged beard buster double pouch belt with suspenders. I will look at anything, but have yet to find anything I like better than my rig. Beard Buster of course h ....... only thing I didn't like was the box call pouch which is supposed to hold to 2 box calls they are small , it was an easy fix though I just took out the center stitch , and it was perfect for my Box !where I hunt it can sometimes be steep I need a vest that carry's the bird and good back support
> 
> 
> Due to high demand,  it is currently taking 1 - 2 weeks to ship online orders.  We are sorry for any inconvience this may cause, but promise to get your order out to you as quickly as possible.eel free to call or e-mail us anytime!
> 
> Contact:
> 
> Sportsman's Outdoor Products
> 
> 9343 S. 670 W.
> Sandy, Utah 84070
> 
> Telephone: (801) 562-8712
> FAX: (801) 562-4306
> E-mail: allison@gotarantula.com
> 
> 
> 
> Send an e-mail and we will send a catalog.
> 
> 
> Sling Shot Vest(BB02)
> Unique over the shoulder mono strap designed vest.
> 
> Submit	Submit	Submit
> 
> List Price:	$ 79.99
> Sale Price:	$ 44.95
> Save:	$ 35.04 (43.81%)
> Quantity:
> 
> Refer A Friend
> Package Details	Product Reviews	FAQ's	Miscellaneous
> 
> Sling Shot Beard Buster Mono StrapTurkey Vest
> 
> Drop down padded seat
> Unique over the shoulder design
> Molded foam back pad
> Pockets for Box Call
> Slate and Striker Pockets
> Shell loops
> Face mask and gloves pocket
> Available in Camo Only.


----------



## icdedturkes

Killdee said:


> Where is that vest available?I have yet to find a vest that wasn't to hot for me, and I have always used a custom rigged beard buster double pouch belt with suspenders. I will look at anything, but have yet to find anything I like better than my rig.



I use the beard buster belt and bought the Slate call pouch for the other side. My favorite call carrier ever. I dont use it a ton anymore as I have an Ol Tom Shirt for crow/owl with trumpet and tube around neck and a pocket full of mouth call calls.. 

I hate to say it but I think they discontinued it.. Should have bought 10 when Cabelas had them for 20 bucks.. I really wish SOP would reconsider they had great stuff..


----------



## J. L. Erb

Here are a few of the Sling vest's. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sportsman-O...411?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19db94a973

And a few belts it looks like.

http://www.cabelas.com/checkout/ite...g/product.jsp?productId=1324016&WTz_l=Product


----------



## rex upshaw

Turkeydoghunter said:


> 44.95 Delivered It's A Well Made.



Nice.  Look how much they are selling that vest for on the Predator Quest website.

http://predatorquest.com/web/products/cushionsgear/


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

when you buy factory direct it is much cheaper , an you slip it on an off fast an easy........


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

*Bone*



rex upshaw said:


> That picture from the book got me wondering about mouthpieces and when certain materials began to be incorporated.  It would appear from this link below, that Turpin used ivory for mouthpieces on occasion.
> 
> http://www.customcalls.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1267993336


Blake this guy has no idea what he is talking about ,The call is not mine, it is Danny's, he just asked me to come by and look at it and take pictures.  I spent a lot of time looking at it and in particular the mouthpiece.  From all of the Turpin literature I have seen, he described his yelpers as cocobolo with a bone mouthpiece.  The wood is clearly cocobolo but the mouthpiece looks to me like ivory.  I have worked with both ivory and bone and I was looking for the pinpoint surface fractures or the fiberous composition of bone and I could not fine it.  The patina, which does not show up in the pictures, hides some of the detail of the surface so it is hard to see.  Looking close, one side has three grain lines that look very much like the grain found in ivory.  I have never heard of any mention of ivory being used on his calls, but this appears to be ivory.

One interesting thing, the mouthpiece opening is larger than 1/16" and just from looks is larger than 3/32".  I always thought of Turpin having small mouthpieces but this appeared to be a little larger.quote The call is not mine, it is Danny's, he just asked me to come by and look at it and take pictures.  I spent a lot of time looking at it and in particular the mouthpiece.  From all of the Turpin literature I have seen, he described his yelpers as cocobolo with a bone mouthpiece.  The wood is clearly cocobolo but the mouthpiece looks to me like ivory.  I have worked with both ivory and bone and I was looking for the pinpoint surface fractures or the fiberous composition of bone and I could not fine it.  The patina, which does not show up in the pictures, hides some of the detail of the surface so it is hard to see.  Looking close, one side has three grain lines that look very much like the grain found in ivory.  I have never heard of any mention of ivory being used on his calls, but this appears to be ivory.

One interesting thing, the mouthpiece opening is larger than 1/16" and just from looks is larger than 3/32".  I always thought of Turpin having small mouthpieces but this appeared to be a little larger.

The other interesting thing I saw was that on the shipping label, it has NO.____ and 167.  Also above the COD cost is 167.  I think this was how Turpin kept up with his orders and this was order no 167.  If you think he was making duck calls, turkey calls, crow calls, hawk calls and others, he did not have very many calls out there in 1940.

Rick CCO...http://www.customcalls.com/cgi-bin/y...num=1267993336

The other interesting thing I saw was that on the shipping label, it has NO.____ and 167.  Also above the COD cost is 167.  I think this was how Turpin kept up with his orders and this was order no 167.  If you think he was making duck calls, turkey calls, crow calls, hawk calls and others, he did not have very many calls out there in 1940.
Turkeydoghunter.......... I think this call could be a fake early Turpin calls had a cork stop, also there are no records or calls of any Ivory or buffalo horn call ever made by Turpin ....this guy said he looked for fractures , which anyone who knows Ivory knows it fractures  and bone is less likely to it checks more...


----------



## J. L. Erb

That Guy Ron, is Rick Powell, and Danny, is Danny Ellis, one of the top collectors in the Country. Rick at one time, was a top call maker in his own right. He now owns a Machining / Manuf Co in Alabama. Just so happens to be the fella that makes the WindTalker line of calls for Doc. Rick has worked quite a bit with Ivory over the years, he is the Call Maker who made popular the Ivory Cigarette Holder " Tobacco Road Yelper's " from the Old Ivory Cigarette Holders. He was just smart enough to NOT say one way or the other, if it was ivory or bone, if he did not know for sure,  but rest assured, he knows Ivory.


----------



## J. L. Erb

In the Thread in question, Rick had posted the call to show and discuss the call, when Danny was on the road, people by seeing his name on the thread, thought it was his, that is where the "IT's not mine it's Danny's" came in at.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

sleepyhollow said:


> That Guy Ron, is Rick Powell, and Danny, is Danny Ellis, one of the top collectors in the Country. Rick at one time, was a top call maker in his own right. He now owns a Machining / Manuf Co in Alabama. Just so happens to be the fella that makes the WindTalker line of calls for Doc. Rick has worked quite a bit with Ivory over the years, he is the Call Maker who made popular the Ivory Cigarette Holder " Tobacco Road Yelper's " from the Old Ivory Cigarette Holders. He was just smart enough to NOT say one way or the other, if it was ivory or bone, if he did not know for sure,  but rest assured, he knows Ivory.


Jeff I have researched this and have talked face to face with the two foremost authorities and biggest collectors Howard Harlan an Earl Mickel not mention many others and saw Howards turpins and some others no one had a Ivory mouth piece ....  Turpins book mentions Bone and wing bone ,  for the Two trumpets ....the  wing bone which he states is harder to play than the turned bone with a stop of cork , both  were cocobolo wood   ....he lived close by a slaughter house theory was thats where he got the bones , I feel if they were Ivory he would have said that in his writings being quite a stickler for detail and perfection , and probably want more for a call too this call might just be the first ivory mouth piece caller all I say is caveat emptor .....


----------



## rex upshaw

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Jeff I have researched this and have talked face to face with the two most authorities and biggest collectors Howard Harlan an Earl Mickel not mention many others and saw Howards turpins and some others no one had a Ivory mouth piece ....  Turpins book mentions Bone and wing bone ,  for the Two trumpets ....the  wing bone which he states is harder to play than the turned bone with a stop of cork , both  were cocobolo wood   ....he lived close by a slaughter house theory was thats where he got the bones , I feel if they were Ivory he would have said that in his writings being quite a stickler for detail and perfection , and probably want more for a call too this call might just be the first ivory moth piece caller all I say is caveat emptor .....



As it relates to Harlan's book, this a piece I pulled from Steve Turpin on the Bullnettle forum...he was giving a bit of a history lesson.

-As far as Howard's book,While it is an excellent book. It does contain a few mistakes in the Turpin section, some of which were brought to light after his book had already been published. The call that you are referring to (plate 5-1 on page 61) was bought from my Dad in the late 1980's after Howard had spotted it in our shop. The call was made and sent to Dad years earlier by an elderly man as a gift. It was never identified by us as a Tom Turpin.


----------



## Double Cluck

Steve and Howard are friends, are they not? Hard to believe that Howard's book would contain Turpin inaccuracies but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Brad

You guys are very impressive with your knowledge of the history of these calls. This thread is very interesting to read. I got interested in trumpets by reading the forums and what some known killers said about them. I'm just an average guy and will probably only have the one I've got. I love learning new calls and decided to try a trumpet. I asked a bunch of questions and got a lot of responses but I'm more function over fashion and the guy who I got mine from is a known killer and provided a personal buying experience never trying to sell me a call just explained them to me and then we talked turkeys for over two hours the first time we talked. My call sounds like a turkey even in my hands. If I'm ever able to buy another trumpet it will be from him if he is still making them for sale.


----------



## MKW

Brad,
 I will always make a few trumpets. If you ever want another, I'll build it.

Mike


----------



## Brad

Thanks mike that means a lot. I've got to get blood on this one first. A lot of guys get caught up in the technical stuff but we are just trying to kill turkeys. What you did for me will not be forgotten I can assure you.


----------



## J. L. Erb

I hear you Ron, all I meant was that Rick knows Ivory, but he honestly could not tell what it was, so he just plain did not say one way or the other. I would bet beef bone myself as I stated earlier, still used a lot today in place of ivory for small scrim work. There are a few acrylics that are hard to tell the difference as well, with both in hand, real ivory and acrylic false ivory. 
Glad to see the history of that call brought even more to light in this thread.


----------



## strutnrut

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Who got you interested in the Trumpet ?



It would be Mr. Kenny Morgan. I did a seminar on building wingbone calls at a Community College down in Mississippi back in 2002. I trailed Mr. Morgan's seminar. We got to talk for quite sometime. Bought my first one from Spur Hill at Nashville NWTF Convention.  Built my first in 03 I think. Took my first ones to Nashville in 04.  

Bet you didn't see that coming did you ?


----------



## Killdee

Mr. Kenny Morgan will surely be missed by most everybody but the wild turkey, he was a master at it.


----------



## M Sharpe

strutnrut said:


> It would be Mr. Kenny Morgan. I did a seminar on building wingbone calls at a Community College down in Mississippi back in 2002. I trailed Mr. Morgan's seminar. We got to talk for quite sometime. Bought my first one from Spur Hill at Nashville NWTF Convention.  Built my first in 03 I think. Took my first ones to Nashville in 04.
> 
> Bet you didn't see that coming did you ?



Glad you brought that info up Richard. I couldn't remember when I bought mine from you.

BTW, that other snakewood and teak box sounds just as good as the first one. Two totally different boxes but both are full of turkey. The turkeys at home sure liked it this past weekend when I played it. Man, you ain't every heard so much cutting and kee-keeing coming from those woods behind the house.
Thanks bud!!


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

I thought it was when Mr.  Cox took you hunting and called up a turkey with his Trumpet an killed it ? anyways Kenny was a great ole timer that is greatly missed especially for his Tube calls....


----------



## strutnrut

Well seeing how y'all know more about me than I do. Please  tell me. But you may want to ask if you can talk to me. By the way after i told him where to go. He used a  box call an finished with a trumpet he called in a jake that ran off after the shot and Buster had to catch the wounded  Jake.


----------



## J. L. Erb

Killdee said:


> Mr. Kenny Morgan will surely be missed by most everybody but the wild turkey, he was a master at it.




Indeed.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

*L.f.*

Oner of the best callers/call makers I know ......https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7WkKfN91uwU


----------



## Timber1

MKW said:


> Brad,
> I will always make a few trumpets. If you ever want another, I'll build it.
> 
> Mike



I'll take one. Maybe i can talk Gadget into showing me how to use it.


----------



## J. L. Erb

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Oner of the best callers/call makers I know ......https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=7WkKfN91uwU



You should do one outside TDH, Frank Know's Turkey, no doubt.


----------



## Gaswamp

MKW said:


> Brad,
> I will always make a few trumpets. If you ever want another, I'll build it.
> 
> Mike



you started building again yet?


----------

